# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κομβος #21498

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλημερα σας,
Νεος στο forum και στο awmn!
Λοιπον καταρχας προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον john70 και βλεπω μια αδιαφορια! Ετσι δεν παει μπροστα το awmn πιστευω!
Εχω ενα TP-Link Routeraki με dd-wrt πανω και το έχω συνδεσει στο awmn-416-AP του john70 σαν client! Αλλα θέλω να γίνω ΒΒ! Επεισης εχω στειλει για εγκριση καποιο C-Class ip και ακομα να εγκριθουν/απορριφθουν! Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά!?
Μηπως να φτιαξουμε ενα awmn2?  ::  Που ειναι η προθημεια σας?

----------


## xtnd

Καλημέρα,

Σαν client δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχει C-Class. Όταν θα το γυρίσεις σε BB και θα έχεις κάνει τα link σου ναι τότε να έχεις. Από τώρα όμως γιατί ζητάς IPs;

Αν κοίταξες καλά στο http://wind.awmn.gr θα διάβασες το παρακάτω:

*Τι απαιτείται για την εκχώρηση IP C-Class;*
Για την ενεργοποίηση IP C-Class για κάποιον καταχωρημένο κόμβο πρέπει να ικανοποιείται μία απ' τις παρακάτω συνθήκες:
Συνθήκη 1: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) backbone διασυνδέσεις με άλλους κόμβους του backbone του δικτύου.
Συνθήκη 2: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον μία (1) backbone διασύνδεση + ένα (1) Access Point προσφέροντας σε κόμβους-πελάτες πρόσβαση στο AWMN.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

> Καλημερα σας,
> Νεος στο forum και στο awmn!
> Λοιπον καταρχας προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον john70 και βλεπω μια αδιαφορια! Ετσι δεν παει μπροστα το awmn πιστευω!
> Εχω ενα TP-Link Routeraki με dd-wrt πανω και το έχω συνδεσει στο awmn-416-AP του john70 σαν client! *Αλλα θέλω να γίνω ΒΒ!* Επεισης εχω στειλει για εγκριση καποιο C-Class ip και ακομα να εγκριθουν/απορριφθουν! Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά!?
> Μηπως να φτιαξουμε ενα awmn2?  Που ειναι η προθημεια σας?


Θελω να γίνω ΒΒ και AP!
Γιαυτο ζήτησα και τις IP!
Επισης δεν μπορω να γινω ΒΒ αν δεν μπορουμε να συνενοηθουμε εδω! εχω στειλει 2 μηνυματα στον john70 αλλα απαντηση καμια!

----------


## xtnd

Για να γίνεις BB δεν χρειάζεται μόνο να μιλήσεις με τον John70 αλλά θες και εξοπλισμό. Υπάρχει διαθέσιμος; Δεν το λέω για κακό. Απλά δεν είναι κάτι (οι IP) που το χρειάζεσαι άμεσα. 

Άλλον έναν κόμβο έχεις βρει για να κάνεις link; 

Αν θα γινόταν θα ήθελα και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου γιατί έχω έναν φίλο κοντά σου που θέλω να τον συνδέσω στο δίκτυο.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Καταρχην μου ειπες:
Τι απαιτείται για την εκχώρηση IP C-Class;
Για την ενεργοποίηση IP C-Class για κάποιον καταχωρημένο κόμβο πρέπει να ικανοποιείται μία απ' τις παρακάτω συνθήκες:
Συνθήκη 1: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) backbone διασυνδέσεις με άλλους κόμβους του backbone του δικτύου.
Συνθήκη 2: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον μία (1) backbone διασύνδεση + ένα (1) Access Point προσφέροντας σε κόμβους-πελάτες πρόσβαση στο AWMN.

Έγω νομιζω πως τηρώ τη Συνθήκη 2!

Δεν ειμαι σε ταρατσα! Στημενο στο μπαλκόνι ειναι το πιατο! Εκτος αν μου βρειτε μια λυση για ρευμα στην ταρατσα!!! Εκτός POE!
Κομβο εχω βρει τον John70!

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν μου επιτρέπεις θα σου πρότεινα να διερευνήσεις την πιθανότητα διασύνδεσης και με άλλους κόμβους.

Οι κόμβοι bb έχουν σαν στόχο την επέκταση του δικτύου καθώς και δημιουργία εναλλακτικών διαδρομών.

Πριν μια δεκαετία και τα ap έπαιζαν μεγάλο ρόλο στο να συνδέσουν κόσμο με εύκολο τρόπο και φτηνό εξοπλισμό. Σήμερα η μπάντα είναι τόσο κορεσμένη και η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης τόσο μικρή που οι περισσότεροι δεν ασχολούμουν καν με αυτό.

Έχεις επιλέξει έναν κόμβο που ήδη διαθέτει 10 συνδέσεις, πράγμα που το κάνει ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο στο να επενδύσει και να προσθέσει εξοπλισμό, χώρο για το κεραιοσύστημα, ελεύθερη συχνότητα κλπ.

Η αναβάθμιση ενός client στην συχνότητα λειτουργίας του χωρίς να δημιουργεί εναλλακτικές διαδρομές δεν τον κάνει πια αυτόματα και ουσιαστικά σε bb.

----------


## trellos

Φίλε καλησπέρα ,είμαι ο Θοδωρής διαχειριστής του κόμβου #10329 trellos δυστυχώς εδώ και καιρό και εγώ προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ ξανά αλλά δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση.
Αν καταφέρεις και κάνεις κάποιο λίνκ είμαι έτοιμος για να κάνουμε backbone.

----------


## sv1bgm

> Καταρχην μου ειπες:
> Τι απαιτείται για την εκχώρηση IP C-Class;
> Για την ενεργοποίηση IP C-Class για κάποιον καταχωρημένο κόμβο πρέπει να ικανοποιείται μία απ' τις παρακάτω συνθήκες:
> Συνθήκη 1: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) backbone διασυνδέσεις με άλλους κόμβους του backbone του δικτύου.
> Συνθήκη 2: Ο κόμβος διαθέτει τουλάχιστον μία (1) backbone διασύνδεση + ένα (1) Access Point προσφέροντας σε κόμβους-πελάτες πρόσβαση στο AWMN.
> 
> Έγω νομιζω πως τηρώ τη Συνθήκη 2!
> 
> Δεν ειμαι σε ταρατσα! Στημενο στο μπαλκόνι ειναι το πιατο! Εκτος αν μου βρειτε μια λυση για ρευμα στην ταρατσα!!! Εκτός POE!
> Κομβο εχω βρει τον John70!


Δύσκολα θα σου απαντήσει κάποιος, εγώ έκανα μήνες να βρω σοβαρά και αξιόπιστα links.
Το γιατί δεν το ξέρω αλλά έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα εδώ... δυστυχώς.

Anyway, για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς δεν θα σου προσφέρει και πολλά το δίκτυο, βρίσκεται σε πτώση εδώ και καιρό.
Αν θες να συνδεθείς οποσδήποτε, ανέβα στην ταράτσα σου και κάνε μια εγκατάσταση της προκοπής και ξέχνα το μπαλκόνι.
Να είσαι έτοιμος από εξοπλισμό και κάποια στιγμή θα βρεις κάτι.

Άσε τις IP προς το παρόν, εμένα δεν μου έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το c-class εδώ και μήνες (το αστείο είναι ότι έχω ζώνες dns), οπότε μην το ψάχνεις και πολύ.
Μη ρωτήσεις γιατί παραμένω στο δίκτυο, απλά έχω επενδύσει σε εξοπλισμό και τον έχω να δουλεύει μόνο για να εξυπηρετεί την κοινότητα και 
κάποια πραγματικά καλά παιδιά που το χρειάζονται και τους μοιράζω τη VDSL μου.

Αυτά... ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως...

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Πραγματικά λυπαμε για την όλη εξέλιξη του πράγματος! Αποθαρρυνουν νεα μέλη! Ελάτε όσοι έχουμε μείνει να ενωθούμε για να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο ρε παιδιά!

----------


## trellos

Δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς εγώ προσπαθώ από το 2009 να συνδεθώ ξανά........

----------


## akakios

@ trellos... εισαι και εσυ σε δυσκολη περιοχη..  ::  

Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρα πολλοι ειτε δεν θελουν ειτε δεν προλαβαινουν να ασχοληθουν με νεες εργασιες. 

Λιγο επιμονη θελει.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Πραγματικά λυπαμε για την όλη εξέλιξη του πράγματος! Αποθαρρυνουν νεα μέλη! Ελάτε όσοι έχουμε μείνει να ενωθούμε για να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο ρε παιδιά!


Να πούμε ανοικτά μερικές αλήθειες
Το awmn (και όλες οι κοινότητες ασύρματων δικτύων) βασίζονται 100% στον εθελοντισμό και προσφορά χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, πέρα από την ευχαρίστηση της ενασχόλησης σαν hobby με ότι σημαίνει αυτό ξεχωριστά για τον κάθε ένα.
Για κάποιους ήταν η γνωριμία και εκμάθηση γύρω από tcp/ip, routing, radio frequency, κατασκευές ακόμα και linux, open source, service, ανταλλαγή γνώσης κλπ με το κερασάκι το μεγάλο bandwidth, το εναλλακτικό gateway - proxy, voip, vpn με όπου ήθελε ο κάθε ένας, file shearing κλπ
Τώρα αυτό που ήταν ή θα έπρεπε να ήταν το κερασάκι, για κάποιους άλλους μπορεί να ήταν ο κύριος σκοπός. 
Αφήνω στην άκρη την ομαδικότητα, αλληλοβοήθεια, κοινωνικότητα και άλλα ψιλά γράμματα.

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει πλεόνασμα εγκατεστημένου εξοπλισμού (τουλάχιστον στην Αττική) αλλά δυστυχώς μεγάλο έλλειμμα σε ενδιαφέρον για...
προσφοράς υπηρεσιών - περιεχόμενου 
εφαρμογές & τεχνολογίες που να την κάνουν δελεαστική έναντι των xdsl
συντήρησης & επέκτασης
έρευνα & δοκιμές σε νέες τεχνολογίες
όρεξη για ενασχόληση με ότι έχει να κάνει με το awmn 
νέο αίμα να ασχοληθεί


Χωρίς να κάνω καμιά ανάλυση σε βάθος όλα αυτά είναι απόρροια των... 
Είμαστε πολύ μακριά από την εποχή της μεγάλης αίγλης του διχτυού, μάλλον έχουμε μπει προ πολλού στην παρακμή. 
Είναι πολλά αυτά που μας έχουν ξενερώσει, βαρεθήκαμε, σιχαθήκαμε και μας έχουν κουράσει, πράγματα που έχουν γίνει αλλά δεν νομίζω πως ενδιαφέρουν έναν υποψήφιο νέο στο δίκτυο.

Τώρα όλα αυτά βάλε τα δίπλα στην κοινωνικοοικονομική κατάσταση της χώρα και θα πάρεις το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## trellos

> @ trellos... εισαι και εσυ σε δυσκολη περιοχη..  
> 
> Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρα πολλοι ειτε δεν θελουν ειτε δεν προλαβαινουν να ασχοληθουν με νεες εργασιες. 
> 
> Λιγο επιμονη θελει.


Συγνώμη που θα το πω ,αλλά ήρθα σε επαφή με αρκετά άτομα που είχαμε οπτική αλλά δεν υπήρξε το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον,φυσικά υπήρξαν και άτομα που προσφέρθηκαν αλλά δεν ήταν εφικτή η σύνδεση.
Πάντως λυπάμαι το awmn πεθαίνει κυρίως από την αδιαφορία των μελών του και όχι από οικονομικούς λόγους.

----------


## senius

> Συγνώμη που θα το πω ,αλλά ήρθα σε επαφή με αρκετά άτομα που είχαμε οπτική αλλά δεν υπήρξε το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον,φυσικά υπήρξαν και άτομα που προσφέρθηκαν αλλά δεν ήταν εφικτή η σύνδεση.
> Πάντως λυπάμαι το awmn πεθαίνει κυρίως από την αδιαφορία των μελών του και όχι από οικονομικούς λόγους.


Το AWMN δεν έχει πεθάνει. Συνεχίζει !! Και μάλιστα με πολλές υπυρεσίες.!!
Τουλάχιστον από μεριάς μου και μέσω συνεννόησης κινητών τηλεφώνων όλων των φίλων , βγαίνουν συνέχεια bb link και μάλιστα οι περισσότεροι έχουμε συνεχή επαφή. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άρρωστοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα οπού με τον τρόπο τους ο κάθε ένας, μας εχει προσβάλει και γι αυτό οτι κάνω εγω προσωπικά πλέων, έχω υποσχεθεί να είναι ακούσιο προς όλους. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ... ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΕΡ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑΜΙΑ...

Ας κατεβάσουν λίγο αυτοί που σήκωσαν τα καλάμια ... και θα συνεννοηθούμε και με αυτούς στην πορεία..

Τρελλοπουλε είσαι συγγενής με τον sweet. Θα έρθουμε και στην ταράτσα σου ... όταν έρθει η ώρα που θα μπορέσω !!

----------


## senius

> Πραγματικά λυπαμε για την όλη εξέλιξη του πράγματος! Αποθαρρυνουν νεα μέλη! Ελάτε όσοι έχουμε μείνει να ενωθούμε για να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο ρε παιδιά!





> Να πούμε ανοικτά μερικές αλήθειες
> Το awmn (και όλες οι κοινότητες ασύρματων δικτύων) βασίζονται 100% στον εθελοντισμό και προσφορά χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, πέρα από την ευχαρίστηση της ενασχόλησης σαν hobby με ότι σημαίνει αυτό ξεχωριστά για τον κάθε ένα.
> Για κάποιους ήταν η γνωριμία και εκμάθηση γύρω από tcp/ip, routing, radio frequency, κατασκευές ακόμα και linux, open source, service, ανταλλαγή γνώσης κλπ με το κερασάκι το μεγάλο bandwidth, το εναλλακτικό gateway - proxy, voip, vpn με όπου ήθελε ο κάθε ένας, file shearing κλπ
> Τώρα αυτό που ήταν ή θα έπρεπε να ήταν το κερασάκι, για κάποιους άλλους μπορεί να ήταν ο κύριος σκοπός.
> Αφήνω στην άκρη την ομαδικότητα, αλληλοβοήθεια, κοινωνικότητα και άλλα ψιλά γράμματα.
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει πλεόνασμα εγκατεστημένου εξοπλισμού (τουλάχιστον στην Αττική) αλλά δυστυχώς μεγάλο έλλειμμα σε ενδιαφέρον για...
> προσφοράς υπηρεσιών - περιεχόμενου
> εφαρμογές & τεχνολογίες που να την κάνουν δελεαστική έναντι των xdsl
> ...


Μου αρεσε και το ξανα ανεβάζω..
Για σου Νικολα !!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Im back....
http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39603

----------

